# New Project. UPDATE: She's inside, 2 new pics



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Tortie! Pictured with one of the tomcats.
I've called my adoption lady and she said she'd take her. I will bring her inside as soon as I can get her, then she'll be spayed (possibly next week?) and during her recovery I'll get her further socialized so she can go to the Adoption Center. 
I expect this kitty to be a short-term project. She came up to me today, didn't care to be held but loved to be pet/scrubbled. She has a lump on her rump, just before her tail and a little to one side. Possible abcess.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: My new project:*

She's a beautiful cat! It's so great that you're helping her like this. Let us know how it goes . . .


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: My new project:*

Awww a tortie. She looks on the small side? We just got in a tortie apx 8 months. Must be the month for torties! She will go back to her colony though. Torties are unique personalities has been my experience. Plus people either love the look or dont. No in between. I dont know why this look evokes so many opinions! heres hoping for the perfect home.


----------



## furbabylover (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: My new project:*



Mitts & Tess said:


> Awww a tortie. She looks on the small side? We just got in a tortie apx 8 months. Must be the month for torties! She will go back to her colony though. Torties are unique personalities has been my experience. Plus people either love the look or dont. No in between. I dont know why this look evokes so many opinions! heres hoping for the perfect home.


I :luv LOVE :luv torties!!!My Princess is a tortie and she was a rescue  although she has been with me since she was just a few weeks old.Here is a picture of my Princess.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: My new project:*

She's beautiful!  Kudos to you for helping another kitty find a home! :thumb


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: My new project:*

I brought the Tortie inside late yesterday afternoon.
Two pics I took of Tortie today. She won't stay off of me, so it was hard to get nice photos.
She really is a tiny little thing. She purrs, head-butts and makes biscuits. I've begun lifting her to hold to my chest and she was doing well. Tonight I lifted her to the toilet seat and then tried to lift her to my chest and it freaked her out a bit so I'll go a little slower with her. As soon as I can get her comfortable being held/carried, she will be ready for adoption.
h


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Is it a stray or abandoned?? Good Luck in training it! :luv How does your other cats respond?

When I was very young like 3 or 4 years old, a stray pregnant female cat was hanging around our back garage. Soon enough both my parents brought her into that garage and let the cat have the babies. I forgot how many but she had more than 4. I have pics of me holding and watching the kittens. My mom loved the tabby cat and felt bad for her that we brought her into our home  We weren't sure how old she was maybe at that time, just a couple years old. With her personality, my mom named her Sweetie and she was so nice to everyone. She would never bite, hiss, or claw at others. I miss her  She somehow got into a fight (sorry, she was an outdoor cat) and then got leukemia.

HAHA I guess it ran in the family cause my husband and I rescued Princeton as well. He is 11 months now and doing well. :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Because she is so friendly, I think she may have been an abandoned/dumped-off kitty due to pregnancy.


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah, that's sad but at least your love can bring her up


----------

